# Teeth and teething



## Elocin (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi,
I just got a lab puppy about two weeks ago. He's 12 weeks old now and I was just wondering when I should expect him to start teething and getting his adult teeth. He likes to chew a lot now and his teeth are sharp and really hurt 
I know that teething can be painful for puppies so when he starts teething is there anything I can give him to ease the pain and are there good teething toys for puppies?
And when puppies start losing their teeth do they swallow them or do they just spit them out?
Thanks, the last time I had a puppy I was 5 so I don't remember much


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Pups basically teeth until about 5-6 months old for a lab sized dog maybe even 7 months. Theiy actually go thru 2 teething phases one losing puppy to adult teeth and another about a year ahd a half when they actally "set" their teeth into their jaw bone. The first teething period I notice pups seem to prefer pliable toys such as rope bones and stuffed toys as they literally pull their teeth out by pulling on these toys. Knotted rags soaked and frozen actually help ease teething pain as well, but the best relief for them is usually chewing. When they hit their second chewing phase is when they seem to go for the harder stuff... table legs, chairs, small children (  ) that's when they can do some serious damage so make sure you teach appropriate teething now before it becoes a problem. Don't be surprised if you don't find baby teeth ltying around... they usually eat them. Just an FYI these are just a guideline. It is highly variable amongs dogs as to when they lose and gain teeth.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

You may start seeing adult teeth poking through the gaps between the puppy teeth in a week or 2. At 19 weeks our Raven has her front adult incisors and many of her adult back teeth. Unfortunately, the needle like puppy canines are some of the last to go. 

Young Labs, which I know best, and other puppies tend to very bad about biting. You see a litter of them, and all the ones that are awake are biting another one or themselves. I am not even sure they realize that when they are alone, if they quit biting, they would quit being bitten. At 3 to 4 months they are getting their adult teeth, and it seems they spend every waking moment biting or chewing. One thing you can do at that stage is to knot and wet a piece of cloth. Then freeze it. The cooling will soothe the gums. Only let the puppy have it when you are there to watch it. I maintain a Lab's favorite chew toy is another Lab. Otherwise they settle for any person they can. They keep hoping to find one that won't yelp, jerk their hand away, and leave.

You just have to keep on correcting them, hundreds of times, not dozens. Provide sturdy, safe toys such as Kongs and Nylabones. Avoid things they can chew pieces off and choke on them. Keep them away from electrical cords. Crates are essential for most young Labs and other dogs.

The pet stores are full of toys that many dogs will quickly chew up into pieces they could choke on or cause intestinal blockages. If you are not there to watch, stick to sturdy stuff such as Nylabones and Kongs. Keep a close eye on chew toys and quickly discard anything that is coming apart in pieces. Rawhide is especially bad because it swells after being swallowed. I don't trust any of the consumable chews. The dogs just gnaw them down to a dangerous size too quickly. These problems are the worst with, but not limited to, large, aggressive chewers such as Labs.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Large raw meaty bones are a good way to help puppies teething process. Something big enough for them to chew on & rip the flesh off but not the big weight bearing bones which can damage the teeth. This may not be a problem if puppy will let you take it away b4 he gets to the hard bone. They really enjoy getting off the cartilage.


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Just went through this with my Lab. He is 7 months now and has all of his adult teeth. He started dropping the baby teeth around 4 months with the little sharp ones in the front going first and his large canine teeth being last. You will be able to see the teeth loosing color before they come out, like turning gray and on some of them you can see the new ones behind them. I dont miss those little needles one bit! All of the baby teeth were gone by 5 1/2 months but teething continued while the new ones were coming in for a month or so. Once they start going they go fast!
I always kept two nylabones with one in the freezer and the other in his mouth and rotated them.
Something to keep in mind is that a Lab always has to have something in their mouth if they are not sleeping or involved in another activity. Its not uncommon for me to look down and see my Lab napping with a tennis ball or two in his mouth.


----------



## Elocin (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions  I can't wait until his baby teeth are gone (they're like needles!) since right now his favorite chewthings are the rug and me


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

You mght wish to consider a training regimen for your pup. Many Pet stores offer them like Pet Smart and Petco for a reasonable fee. Petsmart does puppy classes for $120 with an 8 week course, 1 hr on one day per week. It will help you to bond with the pup and also socialized, Not to mention learn the basic skills for what he can and cant chew on LOL.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I wrote an article for Just Labs last March (2009) that talked about the needle sharp teeth of the fuzzy vampire....

Search for Bite Inhibition on the Forum to help with nipping, also there was a Sticky, but I don't remember the exact title.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll only add one thing that you may not be aware of since this is your first dog in a long time.

Some dogs will retain one or more puppy teeth after the adult ones come in. This is somewhat breed specific and Labs generally do seem prone to it.

If this should happen, those retained puppy teeth have to be removed by a vet. It is not a serious procedure, but it has to be done under anesthesia. Most of the time, a vet will check for this automatically during one of your well-puppy visits. If you are having your Lab neutered at about a year or so, most vets will remove the retained teeth, if any, at that time. 

If you are neutering much later than that, or keeping your dog entire, the procedure should be done separately when all the adult teeth are in. 

This is just something that you should be aware of and just ask your vet about it.


----------

